# Cool Box.. Not Mine..



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought some of you including our friend Harry would like to see this box that was posted on the Oz site. It's got this neat inlay pattern in the top that I can't help thinking the guy used some templates like Tom & Harry. The person that posted did not do the work. Another thing that I absolutely love is the little cabriolet legs. Sweet box! 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Corey,

I will go ahead and reply since Harry is not up yet and Bj is off on a goose chase on router bits and warranties or something like that   

I saw that box over on Oz this morning and I can assure you that is immediately hit my inspiration file I love those little feet and hope I can figure out how they are made. The inlay is excellent work and the finish 2nd to none.

Glad you posted it over here for everyone to enjoy as well.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Since it wasn't the posters box anyway I posted it here.. otherwise I wouldn't do that but I like everything about this box and those are some sexy legs now 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Just me the wild goose hunter, that's a one fine looking box , the legs are made with molding that you can make on the router table and cut on a 45deg. then glued up,,,,and then put them in place.... it's neat trick... 

Just a little note about the warranties,, I made a call and spoke with the guy at Rockler and he said come by and I will take a look at them BUT it's like a warranties on tires in a way,,,once you use them up you down get a free one..  to replace it, BUT I'm going down on Wed. just for kicks...cheap SOB I am..

Bj 




Bob N said:


> Hey Corey,
> 
> I will go ahead and reply since Harry is not up yet and Bj is off on a goose chase on router bits and warranties or something like that
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bj,

Keep us posted on the bit exchange, should be interesting what you find out.

On the box legs, do you have any idea on the bit he used?

Thanks for the helpful reply as always buddy.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good info on the legs Bob. I can see that now it is mitered. I was thinking it was a mini cabroilet leg. Looks neat!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Well do on the Rockler trip 

I have used both types of bits below to made them..

They both work great for that job, I make them about 12" long then rip to size and then cut to the miter...with just a bit of back cut, that's to say 
1 deg. off with the chop saw, like a coping cut in a way..



Finger Pull Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...thtml/pages/bt_door.html#door_lip_bits_anchor

Window Sill Edge
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/bt_windo.html#window sill anchor

Bj 




Bob N said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Keep us posted on the bit exchange, should be interesting what you find out.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Boy O Boy, that's a BOX, I doubt that I've reached that standard ..............yet!
Bj. I'm intrigued by the feet, how about a quick shoot on making them, there will be lots of interest.
I'm sure when Tom sees it he will have templates designed in the flick of an eye.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I may do that,, they are about on the same order as the link below, that is the little corner blocks but they are a bit harder to make. (corner blocks) but they must fit the same way, no gaps....not glue joint showing... 

Bj 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/2458-trick-box.html



harrysin said:


> Boy O Boy, that's a BOX, I doubt that I've reached that standard ..............yet!
> Bj. I'm intrigued by the feet, how about a quick shoot on making them, there will be lots of interest.
> I'm sure when Tom sees it he will have templates designed in the flick of an eye.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Boy O Boy, that's a BOX, I doubt that I've reached that standard ..............yet!
> Bj. I'm intrigued by the feet, how about a quick shoot on making them, there will be lots of interest.
> I'm sure when Tom sees it he will have templates designed in the flick of an eye.


It is cool, when I saw that I never thought of a molding bit. Harry, it's probably one of those things that you tell us is easier than it looks, right?  

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Some more photos of the box.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Stop these posts immediately Corey, you're showing me up! Or perhaps you're daring me to attempt something to compare with it, perhaps after a little more practice and another lesson or two from Tom.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

here is 1 supplyer that make's that kind of bit It is a traditional foot bit Their is another supplyer But cant seam to remember This the first cat. that i pick up The bit is in the upper right side of the page Or you can make it a few different way's del http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/cat/Site/t28.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Here's a quick shoot , how to make feet,, just two types....
Made with some scrap 3/4" MDF stock....with a screw hole here and there. 


Bj 

================



harrysin said:


> Boy O Boy, that's a BOX, I doubt that I've reached that standard ..............yet!
> Bj. I'm intrigued by the feet, how about a quick shoot on making them, there will be lots of interest.
> I'm sure when Tom sees it he will have templates designed in the flick of an eye.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Over Flow

Page two below ▼


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bob 
Here's a update on the Rockler bit warranties ...

Well I took my box of Rockler bad bits down to the store,,,all 34 of them...
I put the box on the couter and the guy said what do we have here, I told him and he called the boss over,, the boss started to take the bits out of the box and started to put them in two stacks, and I said Great,  I'm going to get some more bits  ... then he said you can have this pile sharpen and this pile are just plain junk,,, but then I said about the warranty ?, he said are you the guy that called me, I said Yes,,,, he said like I said on the phone the warranty, it's like a tire warranty, if you ware them out I can give you a free replacement , I may give you one for the broken bit but that's about only one....and I'm not to sure about that one... and I said OK can suggest some one to sharpen them, YES, but they are going to be about the same as a new bit.. plus they will be smaller than they are now...and I said OK how much smaller and he said it's hard to tell you that....we send them out...but you can have them call you b/4 they do the job...

Real nice guys at Rockler but they need to go by the company rules just like we all do.

So the bottom line is I got one free one and I did buy some more tools 
and I didn't have them sharpen, back in the box with all the other ones I have in the shop..


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Now that is one nice box. Looks to be just about right for the chess set I'm going to make. Of course my box wont be half as nice. My idea of dove a tail so far is to cross two brad nails holding the sides. (just kidding). I have sure made hay with your posts and photos: saving them for future reference. You guys are great teachers....and I will be trying those feet.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Tis me again.
That is a shame about the Rockler router bits, not exchanging them for new ones, and I was about ready to buy strictly Rockler. Even had thoughts of sending my used bits to BJ so's he could have more fun.
Would you believe that I have Sears router bits that I bought is the early 80s. I have used them all and only overheated one. (lucky me) They have only been used in my 1/4 inch collet 1hp Montgomery Ward Power Kraft router. 
enough for now
Take care
Doyle


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool Bob and thanks for posting these. I like that a lot. Not sure of the thickness of the stock but would it be possible to bandsaw and few curly cues on these as well. I think you know what I mean.. a bandsawn profile going away from the miter?

Thanks for posting this Bob!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey and you'er welcome

I have tried to make them with the band saw ( the small ones) and they just don't come out right ,, you can get the smaller bits and use 1/2" stock ,that works well also..

Finger Pull Router Bits #5557 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_door.html

Molding Plane Profile Bits #7974
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_mold.html

Traditional Foot Router Bits #6289
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_frenc.html

French Provincial Router Bits #8786
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_frenc.html


Bj 


======


challagan said:


> Very cool Bob and thanks for posting these. I like that a lot. Not sure of the thickness of the stock but would it be possible to bandsaw and few curly cues on these as well. I think you know what I mean.. a bandsawn profile going away from the miter?
> 
> Thanks for posting this Bob!
> 
> Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There's no stopping you Bj. I'm finding it hard to keep up with you. I don't have cutters like the ones you used so I shall improvise, but not 'till next week. Regarding sharpening cutters, because Tom uses his routers so much, in teaching and show demonstrations, he is forever having cutters sharpened, I don't know what he pays but it costs me between $7.00 and $10.00 Ozzie dollars which is very much cheaper than replacement cost.
Now Bob, seeing that you have a metal lathe and have proven that there is merit in using skis, why don't you make a pair out of solid smooth rod, just reduce the diameter of the ends to the next lower thread size, ie; 3/8" rods reduce to 5/16" so there is a shoulder to retain a large washer, known here as a mud guard washer, it really does look better!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj. I have sent a "quick reply" and whilst it shows me as the last poster, it's nowhere to be seen. This is the second time in a few days that it has happened with posts to you. I have just sent a PM to Mike to see if he can find it floating about in the ether!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's me again, the "missing" post has mysteriously reappeared, and in spite of saying that I wouldn't attempt to make tiny feet till Monday, I felt that Bj. was daring me to have a go so here is my first effort, straight off the router, it's top, the largest surface measures just 3/8" square and after making another 3 should be suitable to fit on the last of my boxes. Because it is so small and my camera doesn't have macro, I had to blow it up quite a lot, then crop it, hence the poor photo.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

+Harry, I have noticed a few of those glitches in the last 2 days. BJ responded to a post yesterday and it wouldn't recognize that there was a reply. When I responded it then recognized it. 

Nice feets!  Those are some real tiny feet and they look great. Definitely going to have to try this myself. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Well I could make some solid smooth rods but they I would need to make 3 sets, short ones,med.ones,long ones, the full thread Acme full thread should take care of that with just one set that are 30" long..  all that I need to do is move the skis in or out to what I need...to a point...

Not to sure what a mud guard washer is but I think it's the same as fender washer is in the states..   small hole in the center with a big OD size. i.e. 3/8"ID x 1 1/2" OD...the same ones I'm now using now.. 

I like the little foot you made by the way ,,, small ones can be tricky, they are so hard to clamp down...  Bob & Rick did it a neat way, they ran the stock by on all 4 sides, then took it to the band saw and cut them to size.

say start with 1 1/2" thick stock that's about 12" long stand it on end and run it by the bit 4 times, then cut off what you need...I think it was a standard molding bit...but then it's been 4 years or so.....

Bj 





harrysin said:


> There's no stopping you Bj. I'm finding it hard to keep up with you. I don't have cutters like the ones you used so I shall improvise, but not 'till next week. Regarding sharpening cutters, because Tom uses his routers so much, in teaching and show demonstrations, he is forever having cutters sharpened, I don't know what he pays but it costs me between $7.00 and $10.00 Ozzie dollars which is very much cheaper than replacement cost.
> Now Bob, seeing that you have a metal lathe and have proven that there is merit in using skis, why don't you make a pair out of solid smooth rod, just reduce the diameter of the ends to the next lower thread size, ie; 3/8" rods reduce to 5/16" so there is a shoulder to retain a large washer, known here as a mud guard washer, it really does look better!


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Corey, that's a real cool looking box. I have not done very many boxes, but I sure would like to give this one a try. What is the "Oz Site" 




challagan said:


> I thought some of you including our friend Harry would like to see this box that was posted on the Oz site. It's got this neat inlay pattern in the top that I can't help thinking the guy used some templates like Tom & Harry. The person that posted did not do the work. Another thing that I absolutely love is the little cabriolet legs. Sweet box!
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Rolf, that's the Australian WWking site: http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/index.php 
They have a ton of sub forums... one of them being a dedicated box making forum. 

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Corey that good information, I'll check them out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Well I could make some solid smooth rods but they I would need to make 3 sets, short ones,med.ones,long ones, the full thread Acme full thread should take care of that with just one set that are 30" long.. all that I need to do is move the skis in or out to what I need...to a point..

What the heck Bj. you have more than enough routers to dedicate one to each size of ski!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Well that's true, but I'm running out of wall space for the jigs, they are now 5 deep hanging on the walls  on Wed. I had to put in some LONGER screws to hold the jigs ,they are now deck screws that are 4 1/2" long...and with 5 to 6 jigs on each screw...on about 4" centers .... 

So I need to keep that in mind when I make a new jig...

Bj 

==========


harrysin said:


> "Well I could make some solid smooth rods but they I would need to make 3 sets, short ones,med.ones,long ones, the full thread Acme full thread should take care of that with just one set that are 30" long.. all that I need to do is move the skis in or out to what I need...to a point..
> 
> What the heck Bj. you have more than enough routers to dedicate one to each size of ski!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

challagan said:


> I thought some of you including our friend Harry would like to see this box that was posted on the Oz site. It's got this neat inlay pattern in the top that I can't help thinking the guy used some templates like Tom & Harry. The person that posted did not do the work. Another thing that I absolutely love is the little cabriolet legs. Sweet box!
> 
> Corey


Hi Corey
I have finally returned from my six weeks holiday. And though I was able to see the postings I was never really in a position to add any comments.
*I suppose I expecting to see someone come up with the solution on how to make the pattern*. Or at least give it a try.

Of course the most conventional method would be to use the side fence attachment to produce the pattern, and from what I have been reading in some of the replies to other postings on other projects that is what some others will be using.

Harry has been very busy submitting his projects (and Mistakes). I recall one of my students inserting the template the wrong way round when he attended my Router workshops (before Harrysin) and he was using my Jig and template to rout Tapered legs for a table. He made the first cut then called me to say something was wrong. He had turned the template upside down and back to front. I have to admit the blame as I did not mark clearly the right way up. This was nearly 18 years ago when I was still experimenting the use of the template guides. But as Harry has often said *"Turn the mistake into a feature"* and that is what I did on return to the workshop the next day. Enclosed pics of the leg I had designed and the "mistake". The result ended up being a more interesting leg design.

I suppose what I am trying to get over to those who are using a router even though the method is new, give it a try, learn from your mistakes and in the case of Harry's postings turn the mistake into a feature and in my case take advantage of a mistake that has been made.

Corry I have drawn up the possible solution to the question of How the pattern can be produced. But I have not taken it to the workshop ( I do not have the time as yet) to try it out, and I am prepared to let you have a copy if you wish to try it out before I submit it to the forum. I will PM the copies.

Note: I have every confidence in what I have drawn, and wait for it I produced the drawings in Imperial especially for the northern Suburbs. ( a little hint from Harry) I will also post them to Harry for him to have a go if he does get the time. The templates are designed to fit into a 16" x 12" Jig Holder

Corry if you do get the time give it a go
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Cool Box*

Corry 
Sorry for neglecting to post the pics of the legs
Tom


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Tom, getting ready to head into the office and not much time to respond right now. Will do so later... but looks like this one is actually easier than the first...just you got to make 2 separate templates. That is cool. Thanks for posting that. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom 

I wanted to make sure I got this template right.. 

see drawing below, it's not on the button but just making sure b/4 I give it a try..
You will see template 2 and 3 , can I use #2 and just Flip it over and use it for the #3 template as well ?, this would save making one more template..

Bj 

===========


template tom said:


> Hi Corey
> I have finally returned from my six weeks holiday. And though I was able to see the postings I was never really in a position to add any comments.
> *I suppose I expecting to see someone come up with the solution on how to make the pattern*. Or at least give it a try.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., what a surprise, not only is Tom back but he has, as I predicted, produced an answer to the question of that new lid pattern and as if that isn't enough he has used imperial measurements, the boy IS listening!
Now Bj, the way that I interpret the drawings, there are only TWO templates, one for the perimeter lines and the other flips over, front to back and left to right (or put it another way,back to the front and right to left!) Also I would think that both templates measure 12" x 16" to be a snug fit into the jig holder. I'm hoping that I will have time tomorrow to attempt the templates. I'm going to have to use a 40mm guide because I don't have a 1.5" one, but it wont matter a hoot, as I have been trying to tell everyone for some time, these things are not written in stone, experiment


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Well that's true, but I'm running out of wall space for the jigs, they are now 5 deep hanging on the walls  on Wed. I had to put in some LONGER screws to hold the jigs ,they are now deck screws that are 4 1/2" long...and with 5 to 6 jigs on each screw...on about 4" centers ....
> 
> ...


You're space problem is easily solved my friend, all those templates that haven't been used for a year must be disposed of, I'm sure that even with a memory like yours, you have long since forgotten what some WERE for!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

NOPE,,, I recall what ever jig is for and I put notes on them so I don't forget how to use them and what bit to use,etc..... 

I have some that go back 10 years or more   

It's been a curse of mind for years once I read a book or view plans I can recall just about all about it...just like viewing movies , 1st min. of the show I say I have seen that one and recall just about all the movie in my head... 
The one that drive me nuts is names    I know the face but the name is gone   I replace the name all the time with the short names like DS..SOS,etc. 



Bj 





harrysin said:


> You're space problem is easily solved my friend, all those templates that haven't been used for a year must be disposed of, I'm sure that even with a memory like yours, you have long since forgotten what some WERE for!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

1st. I want say THANK YOU and TOM for the great new easy way to use the router and the Templates..  the last time I pushed the ski jig I almost got kicked off the forum so I got to watch my P's and Q's ...I will just say thank you and let it be...

I did play with the one Posted by Tom and I did play with the pattern just a bit...just for kicks, I wanted to see how it would look and to see how close I could get to the edge with out it chiping it off like Walnut likes to do sometime...this lid is going on a box I made and the long part of the lid will hold the hinge... 
The bit I used was a 1/4" cove bit, set to cut 3/16" deep with a 5/8" OD brass guide and the 1 1/2" threaded OD size... (Oak-Park type) but I could have used the 1 3/16 brass guide ,Porter Cable type, it well do the job just find also...


I will say the Designs are endless with the template way i.e. two interlocking hearts,etc. once you make the holding jig and the templates...the templates can be anything you want them to be or any size..  think outside the box.



I took some snapshots, but it was still wet at the time.. 

Harry 
One more note about the Acme 3/8-12 threded rod you will see in the snapshot below,,,If you look at the higher end hand clamps you will see they use Acme rod and the lower end hand clamps they will use the 3/8-16 standard threaded rod..the Acme will adjust quicker and it's hard to strip the rod..  or to flaten it out ....because it's flat so to speak... 



see snapshots below..







harrysin said:


> Bj., what a surprise, not only is Tom back but he has, as I predicted, produced an answer to the question of that new lid pattern and as if that isn't enough he has used imperial measurements, the boy IS listening!
> Now Bj, the way that I interpret the drawings, there are only TWO templates, one for the perimeter lines and the other flips over, front to back and left to right (or put it another way,back to the front and right to left!) Also I would think that both templates measure 12" x 16" to be a snug fit into the jig holder. I'm hoping that I will have time tomorrow to attempt the templates. I'm going to have to use a 40mm guide because I don't have a 1.5" one, but it wont matter a hoot, as I have been trying to tell everyone for some time, these things are not written in stone, experiment


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet! Nice job Bob. WHen I first look at this I thought this was 2 different templates but is it one template and you turn it around so to speak so it is in the other corner? Very cool BJ. I am glad you get to play and test these out for us. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

I realy like the template way/ski way of doing it,,, it's so easy and safe 
Many will say that's it's over kill and way to much work,,, I say try that one I posted any other way other than using the ski/template way and you will pull your hair out trying to do it.... 

I have found out it can do anything ,,just a plain dado,a pattern(s), anything,,, the ski / template way will do it right every time,,,,
Like many I also said it's joke but I was wrong....and when I am wrong I will say it... 

Like you I like to make boxes but I always held back on putting something on the side or the top because it was so hard to get it to come out right...and I took alot of time making the box and I didn't want to screw it up...with something that did come out just right but now I can....

I should Note*** I took me less the 5 mins. to do the lid ,once I had the template locked in place,, it took me about 1/2 hour to make the template but once you make one the next time it's easy...I use the stick way with a trim bit... ( Bob and Ricks way) 

===========



challagan said:


> Sweet! Nice job Bob. WHen I first look at this I thought this was 2 different templates but is it one template and you turn it around so to speak so it is in the other corner? Very cool BJ. I am glad you get to play and test these out for us.
> 
> corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's great Bj. So is it one template and just gets flipped around?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You got it bud 

I use the other template (is the last picture I posted) for the ouside one and just made one for new one for the inside one , and just cut out a rectangle hole, (with the trim bit) I made one pass around the inside of the big template pop'n the small template then fliped it around and made one more pass and it was done.. 


===============


challagan said:


> That's great Bj. So is it one template and just gets flipped around?
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I see your images you posted now. Forgot about the outside one. Very cool design. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., as you and every one else knows, It's not often that I'm stuck for words but I just don't know what to say about how fast you were not only interpreting Tom's design, but in making the templates AND some lids complete with high gloss finish! At this rate Tom may be able to take more frequent holidays! (only kidding Tom)
I was going to make the templates today to prove they work, but I don't have to now, it can wait till I'm ready to make a large jewellery box.
By the way Bj., I love the professional looking logo, you're workmanship justifies what it says.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry


logo= what logo ?

You got me on that one.. 





harrysin said:


> Bj., as you and every one else knows, It's not often that I'm stuck for words but I just don't know what to say about how fast you were not only interpreting Tom's design, but in making the templates AND some lids complete with high gloss finish! At this rate Tom may be able to take more frequent holidays! (only kidding Tom)
> I was going to make the templates today to prove they work, but I don't have to now, it can wait till I'm ready to make a large jewellery box.
> By the way Bj., I love the professional looking logo, you're workmanship justifies what it says.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think he means the burn stamp Bob. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

O that one,,, My Boss got me the burner for Xmax, and she said I want you to use it on all the things you make,,,, some day you will not be here and the kids would like to have something you made... with your own hands... and I always do what she tells me to do   ..\}/ 

Yes dear, and yes dear will that be all dear   it's worked for a long time for this old German Swede 


============




challagan said:


> I think he means the burn stamp Bob.
> 
> corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob I would get one of those but I would be afraid of what my boss would be thinking about doing with that thing when I am turned over asleep :'( 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Yes dear, and yes dear will that be all dear it's worked for a long time"

There was me thinking that I invented that line!

Regarding the "logo", great idea, certain things that I make for family, I have small machine engraved brass plates made but they cot about $20.00 so you're idea seems to be the way to go. Could you post a pic or two of the tool used to do this. Am I right in thinking that "she who must be obeyed" designed it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

hahahahahahahahahaha LOL
It's funny she order the stamp in Oct. for Xmax.from Rockler and I got it on the 25th, that's to say I got the iron but no stamp, like most things that get ordered it got screwed up and I got the brass stamp in May...like new toys I was stamping ever thing in site but now I just do it now and then....but don't tell my BOSS,,,or she may use it on my butt late at night LOL LOL





=================




challagan said:


> Bob I would get one of those but I would be afraid of what my boss would be thinking about doing with that thing when I am turned over asleep :'(
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I won't tell, we will save your @$$ 


Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Here's link to the one I have ...

#26284
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=6378&TabSelect=Details
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10369&filter=solder iron
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=699&filter=solder iron
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6379&filter=solder iron
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6381&filter=solder iron

============


harrysin said:


> "Yes dear, and yes dear will that be all dear it's worked for a long time"
> 
> There was me thinking that I invented that line!
> 
> Regarding the "logo", great idea, certain things that I make for family, I have small machine engraved brass plates made but they cot about $20.00 so you're idea seems to be the way to go. Could you post a pic or two of the tool used to do this. Am I right in thinking that "she who must be obeyed" designed it?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the links and pics. Bj., but you just couldn't resist making me drool with a view of you're digital drill press could you.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I wanted to make sure I got this template right..
> 
> ...


Bob
I had no doubt in my mind you would have seen the answer to using the template 2 and using it as template 3.

You have submitted comments in a number of posting and I am sure you will be using this method more often from now on. I take my hat off to Harry for his persistant contribution to the forum he has been the one that has made a number of users willing to change their mind and try to use the template guides.

I look forward to your next project. I also wish you ever success and if you do continue you will have to add a few more nails to add the new templates and guides. I purchased a new shed to hold mine. Also when I finished my cabinetmaking business I had to dispose of a number of Jigs and Templates.

Tom

(You may read this as my first posting as I had to re-register) 
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, here is my official "WELCOME BACK" Welcome back and I and so many others look forward to you're continued input to the forum, perhaps I will now have time to catch up with the neglected garden, the weeds know that spring is just around the corner.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You'er Welcome
hahahahahahahahaha ,, you'er right on hahahahaha I said I could just cut out the iron and show you that , but it would be more fun to show you the drill press just one more time hahahahahahaha LOL and I just couldn't resist hahahahaha

By the way,,,,, I have said this b/4 if you want one, let me know and I will order it for you and then forward to you ,,,I know things cost alot more down under but you may need to pass on the elec.one and just get the one you can heat up with a torch..(not your flash light ) a small propane torch will do the trick..build a small rack to hold the Iron and the torch, I have one you just hit the button on and the torch is up and running..no need to put a spark/flame to it ..the elec. one takes about 5 mins. to heat up to temp and I'm sure the flame type would be quicker to heat up...





============




harrysin said:


> Thanks for the links and pics. Bj., but you just couldn't resist making me drool with a view of you're digital drill press could you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Hi Harry

You'er Welcome
hahahahahahahahaha ,, you'er right on hahahahaha I said I could just cut out the iron and show you that , but it would be more fun to show you the drill press just one more time hahahahahahaha LOL and I just couldn't resist hahahahaha

Has anyone ever told you that you are a SADIST Bj?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

from time to time hahahahahahahahaha LOL LOL
By the way what are you doing up, it's your bed time 

Got to get up and get the weeds pulled  




========



harrysin said:


> "Hi Harry
> 
> You'er Welcome
> hahahahahahahahaha ,, you'er right on hahahahaha I said I could just cut out the iron and show you that , but it would be more fun to show you the drill press just one more time hahahahahahaha LOL and I just couldn't resist hahahahaha
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more Box Lid 

This one is not done YET, it's got to go in the CarveWright machine for the lettering job...but that's needs to be down the road a bit...about a week or so...
But I thought you would like to see a peek b/4 it's done  



See snapshots below 


===============


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey BJ! Is that remote starter in the last picture to start the router? hahahaha

Neal


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi oldnewbie

Well yes and no,,, I took a old auto remote alarm setup I had around the shop and reworked it just a bit so I could turn on or off my vac. system from anywhere in the shop and that little black sucker fits in pocket...  plus I one right next to the Vac. cleaner can so it can turn it on there also...

============





oldnewbie said:


> Hey BJ! Is that remote starter in the last picture to start the router? hahahaha
> 
> Neal


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow! Clever idea. I admire you guys with all the technological knowledge. I wouldn't begin to know where to start to even think of using something like that. 

Neal


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi oldnewbie,,,thanks 

This is a easy one to make... 

The remote alarm is a simple switch setup, you just need a relay that can take 20amp. (a Radio Shack 3.oo dollar item ) and a old use 12 volt DC computer power supply, the little black ones, make a box to hold it all, put a standard 110 volt out outlet on the box or in the box, hook up two or three wires ,plug in the Vac.Cleaner and it's done..

If you want to see a snapshot of it just ask and I will post one.. 
----------
Or you can just buy one that's ready to go  but I'm a cheap old SOB

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h2797
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g4699

You can also use one of the remotes for the cheap Radio Shack toys, the remotes are a bit big but all you need is one that can turn off or on the toy, most use 3 volts or a 9 volts batterys,and you can also use the computer device power supply for the relay hook up, just take the toy down to parts and put out the device inside the toy...with the ant. wire the norm.. 


=============



oldnewbie said:


> Wow! Clever idea. I admire you guys with all the technological knowledge. I wouldn't begin to know where to start to even think of using something like that.
> 
> Neal


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome BJ.... that is a great idea linking 2 of them together! Nice. Can't wait to see it with lettering. 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi oldnewbie
> 
> Well yes and no,,, I took a old auto remote alarm setup I had around the shop and reworked it just a bit so I could turn on or off my vac. system from anywhere in the shop and that little black sucker fits in pocket...  plus I one right next to the Vac. cleaner can so it can turn it on there also...
> 
> ============


Ok Bj, Now your just showing off   :sold: Just kidding of course!

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

template tom said:


> Hi Corey
> I will PM the copies.
> 
> Note: I have every confidence in what I have drawn, and wait for it I produced the drawings in Imperial especially for the northern Suburbs. ( a little hint from Harry) I will also post them to Harry for him to have a go if he does get the time. The templates are designed to fit into a 16" x 12" Jig Holder
> ...


Tom, I responded to your PM but might not of gotten it if you had to reregister you might not have gotten it. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

I have been taking down the drum sander and I'm going to use the cabinet for the CarveWright machine and I making a Vac. syetem in the cabinet to pull the dust out of the machine... and making a muffer for the CarveWright machine in the cabinet once I have that all done I'm going to stick the new heart lid in and do a bit of lettering.. 



The remote was a easy thing to make and I like doing that type of stuff.. 

========


challagan said:


> Awesome BJ.... that is a great idea linking 2 of them together! Nice. Can't wait to see it with lettering.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Can't wait to see it. BTW, I resent those photos to you. 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I am thinking that the only way for me to make the letters I want on boxes is to learn how to chip carve them. I bought a book from this guy and it is so cool.... he does lot's of box lids and stuff. It;s amazing what he does and the lettering is real nice. Old English and all kinds of neat fonts that he can carve. Book came with the alphabets that I can copy. If I can learn to do that and use the templates to put ovals, circles hearts etc. around the lettering then I would be happy! Of course I will be limited to the stock that can easily be carved... primarily basswood and butternut. Damn I wish someone would sell templates for that. Now that would be cool! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ops,, my error I have my email set to stop ANY item that's over 20kb to go into the trash can ,,,SORRY I forgot... 

PLEASE resend them to [email protected] 
the hotmail email adddress will let them come in up to 5mb..



==============




challagan said:


> Can't wait to see it. BTW, I resent those photos to you.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

OK bob, they will be in the tube in about 3 seconds.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud
You would think MilesCraft would have some templates for letters, they make the sign kit but it's a bit lame only one font... block letters in small and extra small..  can't be that hard with a CNC machine to make the templates..


I sure many would beat the doors down for some of them...and a bit like the CMT carving bit...cone bearing with 60 deg.carving router bit...
I know I would ...


I do like a challenge and I do have the Pro.sign kit maybe I should get it out and see if I can make a template or two for it... 




====================







challagan said:


> I am thinking that the only way for me to make the letters I want on boxes is to learn how to chip carve them. I bought a book from this guy and it is so cool.... he does lot's of box lids and stuff. It;s amazing what he does and the lettering is real nice. Old English and all kinds of neat fonts that he can carve. Book came with the alphabets that I can copy. If I can learn to do that and use the templates to put ovals, circles hearts etc. around the lettering then I would be happy! Of course I will be limited to the stock that can easily be carved... primarily basswood and butternut. Damn I wish someone would sell templates for that. Now that would be cool!
> 
> Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Got the pictures,thanks,,, 

Now I know what you are taking about 

I made some with some Rod Coupling Nuts with some Carr.bolts that I ground the heads flat.....I forgot all about them until I saw the pictures..

Rod Coupling Nuts are full threaded, I used some 1/4-20 x 1 1/4" long nuts and some 1/4-20 x 1 1/2" long carr.bolts...
The coupling nuts come in 7/8" long the norm but you can find them a bit longer or you can use 5/16-18 coupling nuts to get the longer one..

They do work great and I have them in a box in the shop somewhere...
The only thing I didn't like about them is the dent they put in the stock when you crank them down...

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRIT?PMPXNO=2024158&PMT4NO=28337004





bobj3 said:


> Ops,, my error I have my email set to stop ANY item that's over 20kb to go into the trash can ,,,SORRY I forgot...
> 
> PLEASE resend them to [email protected]
> the hotmail email adddress will let them come in up to 5mb..
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, I think it would take the CMT like bit that could raise etc in the bit to put the curly cues etc. Yeah, be cool if Milescraft did but I expect it would be a heck of a lot of work to produce just one. I would buy a set if they came out with one that is for sure!

Yeah I think those screw jacks ( as they call them in the video) would work well. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., Tom has created a monster, I reckon that you can't be getting more than a couple of hours sleep in a 24hour period, to have made those templates and lids, and what a job you've made, I do have to congratulate you. The heart template is obviously routed, did you just pin/stick a male heart and plunge rout around it in ski mode?
How come you big guys all turn out to be softies at heart (interlocked hearts with both you're names)? I love it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry and Thanks

I made some templates some time back , see links below,,, I made a insert to fit inside the main template, then placed the template pattern board and put it over the insert board put in some small nails to hold it in place, then drilled a hole in the insert and put it over a trim bit on the router table ,,,then I cut out the heart pattern then removed the new insert part and placed it the main template and I was set to cut the heart pattern with the brass guide and the SKI jig,,,I used a 7/16" OD brass guide because the heart was small,once I got the 1st heart done I took the pattern insert out and cut off the bottom end about 1 1/4" , then filped the pattern over and put the cut off back in the main template, then I was set to make the 2nd heart,I did need to put in a small shims to keep the pattern locked in place in the main template.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/7351-don-inlays-7217.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/7352-don-inlays-7218.jpg
I used the scroll saw to cut out the templates in the 1st. URL
and a drill press bit and the scroll saw for the 2nd url...

But all and all it was/is a FUN project  and the SKI jig is the key, it takes the work out of it and makes it easy ,some will say but if your work bench if not flat the project will not be true, that maybe true but that's why I use the router table top to hold the skis true...with a small block on the bottom side of the holding device it can just be dropped in the router base hole and it's locked in place...

I know you will say you didn't need to make all of the hearts in the template pattern board,but it was made for inlay work, in the 7217 jpg. link,, I know now by using the bigger or smaller guides all I need is one heart pattern 
The guides will do the job and with the offset rings I made it will be easy to make any size of heart I need from now on  ...

You live and learn... from this forum 

==================




harrysin said:


> Bj., Tom has created a monster, I reckon that you can't be getting more than a couple of hours sleep in a 24hour period, to have made those templates and lids, and what a job you've made, I do have to congratulate you. The heart template is obviously routed, did you just pin/stick a male heart and plunge rout around it in ski mode?
> How come you big guys all turn out to be softies at heart (interlocked hearts with both you're names)? I love it!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK guys, it's time now for me to show how I made the templates which Tom designed a few days ago, just in time too, because I had just about figured out how to make the pattern using the system Tom designed for the pattern with corner squares using one jig plus spacers. A few comments first, the skis are NOT the best method for this purpose because the router has to be plunged and locked before you're hands are free to proceed, this will cause burning, also you have to carry on and complete the four sides, at the end of which the router is still running till you can reach the lock lever. It is much easier to use the router hand held and rout each side as a separate operation, starting in one corner and plunging whilst starting to move the router, when the end is reached move the router all the way back to clean-up the start of the groove before the cutter reached full depth. Repeat this sequence on all four sides. Because the cut-out on template 1 is so big, there would not be enough support for the router, so make a small support from scrap, sanded to be the exact height to keep the router level.
The ski set-up suits all operations where the cutter can enter the work-piece from an open side
Because I don't have any large imperial template guides I have made this project all metric, however, nothing is critical, where I have used a 40mm guide you can use a 1.5", 10mm cutter, use a 1/4" one.
My lid is 220x140mm, make yours 8 3/4" x 5 1/2", be adventurous!
Here are some more approximations;
70mm................2 3/4"
80mm................3 1/8"
160mm...............6 1/4"
240mm...............9 1/2"

Be adventurous ! 

Continued next post........................


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are some more approximations that I missed;

95mm.................3 3/4"
100mm.................4"
115mm.................4 1/2"
150mm.................6"
300mm.................12"
400mm.................16"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Tha's a neat way to make the template(s) 

Have you tried the stick way , it's a real quick way to put the hole in the template, a nail or two and some sticks and then drop it on the router table with a trim bit to do all the work..for you.. 
I also see you used 1/2" stock, being a cheap SOB I used 1/4" thick MDF stock because most all of my brass guides are 1/4" deep type...

I can't tell from the pictures but it looks like your 40mm steel guide is 1/2" deep type, is that true ?

Give 10 men a job to do and they will all do it in there own way but they will get the job done 

Just a side note*** I showed my son how to replace brakes on a car and he did it My way 3 or 4 times then I watch him do it on the 5th time or so and I said what are you doing ??????
and he said I found a easyer and a quicker way to do it... and he was right, dam kids, getting smarter all the time, the 10 men rule will always work the best...

That's what's neat about this forum   

==========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Tha's a neat way to make the template(s)
> 
> ...


Bj., I'm not sure what the protrusion of my template guides is and it's 12.30PM so I'm not opening up the shed to check, but don't forget that the guide is recessed into the router base so that less protrudes than appears. I'm not at all keen on routing holes in the table, with the exception of laminate as shown in this thread.

http://www.routerforums.com/47804-post41.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Say Good Night Harry 

protrusion=something that protrudes or projects.

Had to look that one just to make sure we are both on the same track 

"but don't forget that the guide is recessed into the router base" = Well ,yes and no , Only down under Harry, most the guides that we use in the states are flush with the base of the router that's to say only the guide/ring part protrudes pass the router base ....  

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160


STICKS 
I picked this trick up from Bob R. & Rick R. (of the RWS shows) it's a neat way and fast way to make any template/pattern, the sticks can be any size or as long or as short as you want them to be...plus you don't need to cut them to fit the item you want to make, something like below....

==============


harrysin said:


> Bj., I'm not sure what the protrusion of my template guides is and it's 12.30PM so I'm not opening up the shed to check, but don't forget that the guide is recessed into the router base so that less protrudes than appears. I'm not at all keen on routing holes in the table, with the exception of laminate as shown in this thread.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/47804-post41.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Harry as usual. Great looking lid. Always enjoy seeing pics of you at work!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK Bj. after a good nights sleep I've been into my shed and taken a couple of shots, one with my steel guide, the other with "you're" type of brass guide, you will see that mine only 'sticks out' 1/4" and 'yours' an extra 1/8" at 3/8"

Regarding the 4 stick method of routing a template, it's very cute but at the moment I'll stick to the saw table method and try the sticks some time in the future.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahahaha, no you'er brass guide sticks out 3/8" mind only stick out 1/4" hahahahahahahaha LOL they make many types,,, I have some that stick out 1/2" and some that are plastic that stick out 3/4" some stick out only 1/8" in the same size,,, I have about 8 sets ( 1/4" to 1" -1 1/2") and most of them are 1/4" stick OUTS   But it's no big deal if they don't fit the job I'm doing they get stuck in the lathe and get quick chop job to what I need 

NOTE*** they bigger they are the more they stick out ,like most things in life.... LOL hahahahahahahaha 

==============





harrysin said:


> OK Bj. after a good nights sleep I've been into my shed and taken a couple of shots, one with my steel guide, the other with "you're" type of brass guide, you will see that mine only 'sticks out' 1/4" and 'yours' an extra 1/8" at 3/8"
> 
> Regarding the 4 stick method of routing a template, it's very cute but at the moment I'll stick to the saw table method and try the sticks some time in the future.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Regarding the 4 stick method of routing a template, it's very cute but at the moment I'll stick to the saw table method and try the sticks some time in the future.


Come on Harry, this trying new ways of doing things goes two ways! 

corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Are you daring me Corey?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*An experimental lid*

I've been fiddling with another idea, which whilst only partly successful, has taught me several things for the next attempt.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That looks great with the inlay,,, and it did fix one of the errors in the corner, great job,,,, what did it teach you about doing this way ?. not to use a cove bit ?, down cut it to deep ?, what type of wood did you use for the lid and what type of wood did you use for the lnlay... ??

But it sure looks neat 

==========
Here's one you may get a kick out off  
see snapshot below...

The Boss said I want you to make a sign for me ,so I did,,, It's black ,I was going to paint it white with black letters but I think I'm going to just let it be, it hangs down over the side walk and it's about 6" 8" off the ground and It's the 1st thing you see if you are going to the front door,,,, 

Just for kicks 

==========


==========



harrysin said:


> I've been fiddling with another idea, which whilst only partly successful, has taught me several things for the next attempt.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> That looks great with the inlay,,, and it did fix one of the errors in the corner, great job,,,, what did it teach you about doing this way ?. not to use a cove bit ?, down cut it to deep ?, what type of wood did you use for the lid and what type of wood did you use for the lnlay... ??
> 
> ...


Hi Bj., first off, which error in the corner, I didn't know there was one.
Things it taught me;
narrower grooves, don't use plaster, it's too porous, use epoxy with added colour, applied with a syringe (no needle). The wood is once again Jarrah.
When wood is given, it's not possible to stipulate what type is needed!
When I get around to trying two part epoxy, I will use the slow hardening type and slightly overfill the grooves which hopefully surface tension will hold it in the grooves and when hardened, drop it on the belt sander. Those are my thoughts Bj. but feel free to try it first.
By the way, this is the other side of the lid I posted yesterday!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

"which error in the corner"
Got Ya    LOL LOL hahahahahaha LOL 

"use epoxy" = that's neat, I didn't think of that one  and I will give it a go next one I make ......

==============



harrysin said:


> Hi Bj., first off, which error in the corner, I didn't know there was one.
> Things it taught me;
> narrower grooves, don't use plaster, it's too porous, use epoxy with added colour, applied with a syringe (no needle). The wood is once again Jarrah.
> When wood is given, it's not possible to stipulate what type is needed!
> ...


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*New box design*

Now that you have mastered the design you may wish to have a go at this one


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tom

One more neat one... thanks

Let me see if I got this one right b/4 I try it on some stock..

=========



templatetom said:


> Now that you have mastered the design you may wish to have a go at this one


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, you should know by now that Bj. will have it solved and a lid ready with high gloss finish before you have time to log on tomorrow. I swear that Bj., like Mike, only needs a couple of hours sleep each night, and they both catch on to new ideas very quickly.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., I like that sign, how was it made? By the way, down-under, the word SOLICITING is usually associated with a red light!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks 


Huuuummmmm the BOSS may not like that at 2:00 AM 

You know how drunks are at 2:00 AM any port in the storm...

But the word in the states ,,stands for go ahead and knock on my door and I will not open it........ please don't ask.. 

I love it when someone knocks on the door and I open it and then put my finger up to my ear and shake my head no,,, and they just back up and say good by or they start talking all the time I'm pointing to my ear and then they give up and and start walking away and I will say something smart like "how much was that again...

I love the holly rollers, they come in pairs most of the time with a book in one hand and a cup in the other,,, and they don't stop talking,,,one time one of them asked if I could read lips, talking real slow and I almost cracked up,,they don't give up and I was still pointing to my ear and one said I don't think he can read lips lets go, this guy has no money..   and when it was all over and they started to walk away I said thanks for stopping by...have a good day..


LOL LOL 

The sign was made with the MilesCraft Sign Maker Pro.

It's not to bad of a sign maker but it's has errors that must fixed b/4 you can put it to work but once the errors fixed it's quick way to made a sign..
it took about 10 mins. to make....

It's made with some 3/4" MDF, sealed for out doors,,,and it's under cover so to speak....so it should last a long time...

By the way I didn't show the back side of the sign,, I put all the templates letters in the jig and one of them dropped out so I put it back in and made the sign,, like a DS I didn't check the spelling , I put one of the letters in wrong and didn't see until I was done, so I had to flip it over and start all over...

That's one of the errors with the jig sometimes the templates will just drop out but that's now fixed...

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1188743924&sr=8-2
http://www.milescraft.com/router/1212SP.html
http://www.milescraft.com/


================



harrysin said:


> Bj., I like that sign, how was it made? By the way, down-under, the word SOLICITING is usually associated with a red light!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"so I had to flip it over and start all over..."

Does that sound familiar Bj.? (lid with rectangles)

You're posts are becoming as good as joke of the day.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

" Does that sound familiar Bj.?" = yes  

Well I gave Tom's new post a try out today and made some real NICE fire wood that will burn well like Walnut does....

Some days things go that way,,, no mather what I did it just got worse, from sq.1, it was doomed when I dropped my router bit on the floor and I said Oh No, it's going to be one of those days..  and it was/is , I could post a picture of it but I don't think I will....the Vac. hose got hung up and I didn't see it and it put in a line in that should not be there and it's off just a bit, and I forgot how the design was and I pulled the router the wrong way and one more error...

I may try it one more time on Monday but that's it for today, now it's shop clean up time...a Sunday thing for me...

================





harrysin said:


> "so I had to flip it over and start all over..."
> 
> Does that sound familiar Bj.? (lid with rectangles)
> 
> You're posts are becoming as good as joke of the day.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Well I said I'm going to post the bad one with the one I redid today...
I did change the desing a bit because I had the template made, I think I have it down now and the next I think I can get it right  


You will see two snapshots labeled ERRORs,, that's the one I screwed up good so I just flip it over and gave it one more shot...
This reworked one looks ok ,,it's a hard one to get right....
The 2nd try looks ok so I think I will use it on a box someday.. 
they say the 3rd time is the charm,we will see.. 


==========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

As usual Bob, thanks for all the photos. That does indeed look like a tough one to do. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey
Your welcome  hope someone else gives it a try so I can see what they come up with...

It's a tough one , I think b/4 I try one more I will wait for Tom or Harry for tip on the template(s) , I thought I had it down on the 1st try but it didn't come out right, I need to block some of the image in my head..  when I pull the router in the pattern...and the sq.is a bit to big, that's part of the error..

But it's a fun one to try out 

=============




challagan said:


> As usual Bob, thanks for all the photos. That does indeed look like a tough one to do.
> 
> corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a great attempt Bj., like me, you keep designing new patterns without even trying!
Quite honestly I haven't a clue how Tom does this one, at least you tried it and came up with something very close but I'm not even game to try. I, like you hope that Tom wont keep us guessing for too long.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> What a great attempt Bj., like me, you keep designing new patterns without even trying!
> Quite honestly I haven't a clue how Tom does this one, at least you tried it and came up with something very close but I'm not even game to try. I, like you hope that Tom wont keep us guessing for too long.


Just looking at the design and BJ's templates.. I think it might be that one template needs made to do the long lines on the long side and part of the square in the corner. The long template does 2 sides of the square in the corner. The short end template does the short run line and also finishes the other 2 sides of the square in the corner... or something close to that. Of course they need to be flipped side to side for the long ones and end for end for the small template. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks,, I think that's why I like it so much, a new design comes out even if it's the wrong way to do it, something new all the time ,many get stuck in a rut with woodworking projects and I guess that's why I like the CarveWright machine it's a new way to do woodworking 

I also hope Tom's pop's in with a bit of help on this one.. 


================




harrysin said:


> What a great attempt Bj., like me, you keep designing new patterns without even trying!
> Quite honestly I haven't a clue how Tom does this one, at least you tried it and came up with something very close but I'm not even game to try. I, like you hope that Tom wont keep us guessing for too long.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

It's a hard to get my mind around,,, you must stay in the corners and then come out without going to far....


Maybe 3 or 4 templates, maybe one as a stop block then pull it out of the way and make the rest of the cuts down along the sides.




challagan said:


> Just looking at the design and BJ's templates.. I think it might be that one template needs made to do the long lines on the long side and part of the square in the corner. The long template does 4 sides of the square in the corner. The short end template does the short run line and also finishes the square... or something close to that.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

BJ, see the edited drawing with the crude line drawing showing the path of the bit with a long template and a short template. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

That's what I did on the short end of the board but I got screwed up on the other side ( the long pass side) ,I didn't come across, but I had the template cut so I said the heck with it... and just let it be. but the next time I think I will have it down right... but it will take a new inside template or glue some parts back on the 1st inside template...... 

===============






============



challagan said:


> BJ, see the edited drawing with the crude line drawing showing the path of the bit with a long template and a short template.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey
> 
> I tried to view it but got this..
> 
> ...



See if it comes out here.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Going back to your photos I see that is what you did. It looks like the templates have to be perfect with no room for operator error and that may remove me from this lesson 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey
I think I see the error I made,,, it's the way I cut the inside tempates see item below...

========


challagan said:


> Going back to your photos I see that is what you did. It looks like the templates have to be perfect with no room for operator error and that may remove me from this lesson
> 
> corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes sir, that is the reason for that extra little bit in there. I believe you got it now. I expect you won't be in the garage doing that tonight... tomorrow maybe? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

It's not to late yet,,, I may go out and get it done,,,or it may keep me from getting a good night sleep 
-----------------
Well I did rework the template but didn't make alot of noise, but will give it a shot on Monday..

see new template below



============


challagan said:


> Yes sir, that is the reason for that extra little bit in there. I believe you got it now. I expect you won't be in the garage doing that tonight... tomorrow maybe?
> 
> Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, if you're out there, PLEASE let us see you're solution to this problem or Bj. may never sleep again, you know what he's like, a Bulldog, once he gets his teeth into something he can't let go.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Quote
From Bj
_"Your welcome hope someone else gives it a try so I can see what they come up with...

It's a tough one , I think b/4 I try one more I will wait for Tom or Harry for tip on the template(s) , I thought I had it down on the 1st try but it didn't come out right, I need to block some of the image in my head.. when I pull the router in the pattern...and the sq.is a bit to big, that's part of the error..

But it's a fun one to try out"_

Folks
This what it is all about. Solving the solution to a problem. I had many of them to solve when I was re-furbishing executive aircraft. There were no books available and routing forums were not on my agenda as I was not in the possession of a computer at that time. I also knew very little about the use of template guides at that time.

Like Bj I also hope someone else will give it a try before I go posting the solution. I suppose it is only fair to leave it for a couple of days to see if there are others who may wish to comment. So come on, as Bj says _"it's fun to try"_

Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Cool Box not mine*

Bj
I wish to compliment you on your solution to the problem 

The diagram where you entered the pen drawing just consider reducing the length of some of the lines you have drawn and you will be closer to the answer
Tom


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, Did you try out those 3 templates? I just noticed that you posted those. You lost me on these ones. I was sure the amended one you posted last night would work. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

"Did you try out those 3 templates?"= nope, Tom put me in a hold pattern so to speak, no need to wipe out any more stock at this point, I will just wait to see what he will post or if anyone else comes up with something..

I think the new templates will work , but I will just hold for bit..
Had the fire going but Tom put just a bit of water on it  

No big deal 

==============





challagan said:


> Bob, Did you try out those 3 templates? I just noticed that you posted those. You lost me on these ones. I was sure the amended one you posted last night would work.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I see now that you say you don't need the 3rd one. I can see that now. The 3rd one confused me. 

Corey


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Cool Box design and yes it is mine*

Bj

Here is another clue for you. 
Only two templates are required and any template guide of your choice can be used.

I have drawn up the templates using a 40mm Guide and I was inserting a 2mm cutter though that is not all that important you can use any size of cutter. (Not too large or you will loose the small square)

I was hoping that some others would also have a go even show interest and make a comment or two. It certainly does not matter if you consider the question stupid or silly just ask please.

I must confess it is not an easy problem to solve but it gets the old grey matter ticking over. (That is if you are of the same vintage as myself) that is over 70. These projects give me the opportunity to try out new techniques and sometimes I do fail but I persevere until I get it right.

There are some who do not wish to be told the answer every time _*'Give me a chance to try it for myself'.* _ I am sure Bj you fit into this category. Adopting this attitude is great and you end up learning the technique with greater understanding on the use of the template guides.

So come on make a contribution to the forum, if not you can send me a PM and I will try to assist you.

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Snapshots Below


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Cool Box design and yes it is mine*

Bj

I see a lot of work has gone into finding the solution maybe not exactly the same as I had posted but a great effort.
I have sent you a PM for your consideration it does not contain my answer as I believe others should make an effort to solve the problem before I do a posting. Who knows you may be the only one interested 
Tom


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Tom I am interested but I can't give this a try right now. Please don't take lack of responses here as disinterest. I think there are a lot of folks out there reading and not all of us are retired or able to spend any where near as much time as we would like in the shop. Most of us are fighting work, personal time with the family and other commitments for shop time, but we are still interested. 

BJ, nice work! Awesome, I thought for sure the first set of templates would work but I can see there are more than one way to skin a cat here!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Thanks ,it's a fun one ,, I still didn't get it done right but It will work for Me...

A SnapShot for Tom below


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., you have lived up to my expectations, what a bloody good job you've made of it. I'm sure that you got a real kick out of finding a solution to the problem set by Tom. It's a bit like a crossword puzzle, there would be no pleasure in having the solution together with the puzzle. Like Corey, at the moment I have so many projects on the go quite apart from home maintenance and gardening that I can only put this one on the list of things to do. I'm quite certain that these projects of Tom's can only assist us all* with learning the finer points of routing.

* All those who are interested of course

Isn't it interesting what Bj. pointed out, a HUGE number of viewers and posts to this thread of Corey's, to me it indicates a lot of interest in routing using different methods to the norm.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry, my wife is going out of town for 2 or 3 days next month and I expect that will be some of the first shop time I will have. I have 2 lids that I made earlier that I want to make boxes for  and I am dying to fire up my lathe again and spin something. When I get the kitchen done... I have some shop improvements to make and then it will probably be cold but if I have to wear a parka I will still get my shop time in!  After my kitchen remodel is done I will have a coffee maker from the old kitchen in the shop to keep me warm 

But Tom, please keep the info coming, were listening. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry
Thanks,,,,Yep, I did get a kick out of it but I don't like crossword puzzle or just about any type of game,,,most crossword puzzles have the answer in the back of the book so I can cheat a bit...  

It's like go on a fishing trip I like to know where I'm going b/4 I go on the trip..I may not get any fish but I know how and where to go and then give it a shot..
Games drive me nuts,,,,to many rules to follow,,and I do like to read the last page in a book 1st...  

Well Harry it's your turn to make the one that Tom posted,,,,

I look forward to seeing it and the template that you come up with...

Harry I did forgot that's it spring time down under (gardening time) or do you have spring down under,,, wet then summer ? ,,,I can tell that winner is coming here in the states, the grape vines and leaves are just starting to turn brown..and we will have snow in 60 days or so...but then I can put the lawn mower away till next year...  I just heard the weather report and it will be down the 40's this coming weekend...but I do love the fall time in the states.... taking long walks and kicking the leaves around in the cool morning ......

Have a good one Harry and don't work to hard ...

=========================



harrysin said:


> Bj., you have lived up to my expectations, what a bloody good job you've made of it. I'm sure that you got a real kick out of finding a solution to the problem set by Tom. It's a bit like a crossword puzzle, there would be no pleasure in having the solution together with the puzzle. Like Corey, at the moment I have so many projects on the go quite apart from home maintenance and gardening that I can only put this one on the list of things to do. I'm quite certain that these projects of Tom's can only assist us all* with learning the finer points of routing.
> 
> * All those who are interested of course
> 
> Isn't it interesting what Bj. pointed out, a HUGE number of viewers and posts to this thread of Corey's, to me it indicates a lot of interest in routing using different methods to the norm.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're becoming quite poetic Bj. I mean it as a BIG complement when I say that I have seen huge changes in you during the past few months, in addition to brilliant photo-shoots and adopting new methods, you are showing a lovely sense of humour on top of which you're now becoming poetic! I hope some of these attributes rub off onto all of us, and I do include myself.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks, some will say put a sock in it.. I want to read about woodworking and not some junk about spring time or winter...or what you guys are doing other than woodworking ...all I will say to them is lighten up just a bit, life is fun you let it be.. 

Not to jump to far out , you didn't say a word about the ruler in the snapshots ,it's one of the best rules I have come by,(Incra Rules) the little holes you see in the ruler are for the lead to go into (.5 mm dia.) as you know a 1/64th is a big deal when cutting wood and laying it out to be cut,drilled,router,etc. when you mark the wood with most rulers the mark will be off by the size of the lead or pencil you are using the norm..

It's not to big of a deal if it's only one mark but almost always one part must be the same as the the others....or to say marked the same way...

Here's a link to the rulers I have and use,, they are great...and well worth the money..
http://www.amazon.com/Incra-IRSET18...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1189030777&sr=1-7
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_h...ield-keywords=incra+rules&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go
http://www.amazon.com/Incra-BNDRUL1...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1189030777&sr=1-9
http://www.amazon.com/Incra-RULE12-...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1189030777&sr=1-5

Just one user review on the Incra Rule



===================




harrysin said:


> You're becoming quite poetic Bj. I mean it as a BIG complement when I say that I have seen huge changes in you during the past few months, in addition to brilliant photo-shoots and adopting new methods, you are showing a lovely sense of humour on top of which you're now becoming poetic! I hope some of these attributes rub off onto all of us, and I do include myself.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The reason for not mentioning the Incra rule was because I am aware of them but I have never bought one because I have difficulty reading rules with half mil. graduations on top of which I probably would have been disappointed if you didn't have one. As a matter of interest Bj., the list price in a two year old catalogue for the IRT-300 is $84.90 Ozzie dollars.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Holy smokes... incredible Harry. I guess if I lived down under I wouldn't be a woodworker!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This is a snapshot or two of the one that came out right, kinda with one small error/nick on one end I should have zigged when zagged over a bit,,, but other than that it looks like Tom's pattern  I think ....


===============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that Bj. deserves a big round of applause for that solution to Tom's problem, also be elevated from Supreme Forum King to what ever comes higher, possibly Lord of the Forum, just a thought. As a matter of interest, has anyone else attempted this pattern?

Corey, regarding the high price of things Down Under, they are probably pro rata to the wages. They do say that the average wage here is $800.00 + Ozzie dollars per week, obviously there are many people on far less than that and very many on far higher, especially here in Western Australia where there is a mining boom in the North of the state where HUGE wages are being paid even to jobs like cleaners and labourers. This has caused a major problem in the city where job VACANCIES are at an all time high.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Cool Box design and yes it is mine*

Bj
Congratulations on producing the pattern I agree with Harry and elevate you to a higher order.

This initial posting by Corey has atracted a great deal of interest by a few and I wonder if any others tried to solve the problem. Post your questions and results even though you did not complete the design. There are people here with the skills and woodworking background that can offer assistance.

Now it is time for me to step back and let others post a similar question How to produce a project.

As you can see from the drawings of the templates I had posted below the answer was really quite simple when you are familiar with the aid of template guides.

Till next time 
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, how difficult was that? Isn't that easy to say that when you have the answer in front of you!
Now that we have seen three of these puzzles, I think that it will be a lot easier to solve any further ones that Tom can throw at us, if not, we can always ask Bj. in a private message! Didn't he do brilliantly?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tom and Harry

Now that Tom as posted the solution I will post the pattern(s) I used to make the design in the wood,,,some will say that's great but I not going to make any boxes why would I want to give this way of woodworking way a try.....lets go be on the box lid and you want to make some kitchen cabinets or just a cabinet with some nice panels/doors and drawer fronts, can you see it ? in your minds eye ,looks great right, well you need to know how to set it up and the box lid is a great way to do it, the patterns can be any size to fit anything you want to put design in...

I should note,,, you don't need to have or use the ski jig it's just a great way to help you hold the router and help keep it true to the stock, you will need to have a template and some way to hold it fast to the item you are making, the frame box or the frame jig with the cams I made and used, works great but again it can be anything you want to use...and make..plywood ,MDF,work bench ,etc.

I hope some of the members/guest give it a try and say the same as I, what a great way to work with wood...and it's so easy once you do it one or two times,you will have it down.. for the most part but as you know ,more to come from Tom and Harry.... 

PDF file below ,HOW-TO ,,,guide-bushings-templates by Tom

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-guides-intro-template-guides-publication.pdf

==============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work BJ, you did a very fine job on this. Been following along since the beginning on these 2 projects. Great stuff. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

I hope I didn't tick off to many with all the snapshots but alot to show and tell about this one  it's a new way for me and I do like to share... 

I now find myself looking at the jigs and templates and seeing how to use them in so many diff. projects , it's one thing to cut the wood and use the router to put on a nice edge on but this adds just one more way to use the router...it's like getting a hair cut and barber cleans up the job with a nice trim and maybe a shave.... and you look in the mirror and say who's that.


Bj 


============



challagan said:


> Nice work BJ, you did a very fine job on this. Been following along since the beginning on these 2 projects. Great stuff.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Corey
> 
> I hope I didn't tick off to many with all the snapshots but alot to show and tell about this one  it's a new way for me and I do like to share...
> 
> ============


Heck who don't like pics! Keepem coming Bob!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Well done Bj*



challagan said:


> Heck who don't like pics! Keepem coming Bob!
> 
> Corey


I second that motion Bj. Thanks for the pics. :sold:


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Cool Box design and yes it is mine*



bobj3 said:


> Thanks Tom and Harry
> 
> Now that Tom as posted the solution I will post the pattern(s) I used to make the design in the wood,,,some will say that's great but I not going to make any boxes why would I want to give this way of woodworking way a try.....lets go be on the box lid and you want to make some kitchen cabinets or just a cabinet with some nice panels/doors and drawer fronts, can you see it ? in your minds eye ,looks great right, well you need to know how to set it up and the box lid is a great way to do it, the patterns can be any size to fit anything you want to put design in...
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more pattern 

This one is done with the standard template and the offset guide rings and a 1/8" router bit, set at 1/8" deep,,, see the rings in the URL below,,, 




http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/5232-40mm-guides-templates-more.html
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5312-harrysin.html


============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Pretty cool Bj, nice job and thanks for the pics. 

Corey
P.S. Trying to figure out what you have done to the Kreg jig there? Just stops?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

I was wondering if you would see that , I know you like to use the Kreg pocket jig also 

I was viewing one of the videos and I saw a flip up stop and I said that's neat so I think I will make one to fit the one I have, then I said well lets take it pass the flip up stop and I had made a 1/2" slot in some MDF the other day and I said would well, so I cut it in 1/2 and screw it down to the work board, now I have a flip one on each side of the center and two that can move in & out quick then lock them in place... many times I will use 2 or 3 diff.sizes boards sizes when making up a frame...

Now all I need to do is set it and forget it,,, I think I heard that somewhere 





challagan said:


> Pretty cool Bj, nice job and thanks for the pics.
> 
> Corey
> P.S. Trying to figure out what you have done to the Kreg jig there? Just stops?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey I see now. Nice job 

corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, what a perfect illustration of the reason for having a range of template guides, by leaving everything else as is and just changing guide size, a wide range of new patterns emerge.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*New design for box lids*

Thought I would post a couple of new designs I observed when watching the TV They were actually designs on doors. I have only reduced them. Could be interesting to construct.
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, if you have any difficulty producing templates for these designs, I'm sure that Bj will be happy to show you how, but allow him a couple of hours, he does have other things to do!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Take a look at the link below, I think you will like seeing it also  ..


Harry note the stop collars on the rods 

Video below ▼
http://www.woodworkersedge.com/Gooseneck.htm

Gooseneck_Jig.pdf below
=================



===========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I watched that tonight for the first time. Pretty cool!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well Bj., I'm not sure what to make of that. How was the gooseneck itself made? It isn't that easy to keep the router at right angles to the edge on a long run, and of course if you do rotate the router a little, the groove will come forward. As for the collars, it's another way to do it, but not, in my opinion very professional compared to either my way or yours. In addition, it can't accommodate height adjustment.
I remember a while back that Tom designed a method of making something very similar for a customer, also he designed templates for making goosenecks for grandfather clocks and using templates means that you can accurately duplicate as many as required. I wonder if tom still has the templates, if so perhaps one day he will do a photo shoot for us.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

"Tom designed a method of making something very similar for a customer, also he designed templates for making goosenecks for grandfather clocks and using templates means that you can accurately duplicate as many as required."

That one I sure would like to see 

I'm still working on a grandfather clock and I have not got the gooseneck done yet...
I made a high boy a vew years ago and it was a big job to make the gooseneck molding on that one...I used a tip or two from Norm A. to make it.

The rods and collars are a bit lame but they would work but it would be hard to get them to tighten up to the skis I think..maybe with a stiff spring it would stay tight...

=============





harrysin said:


> Well Bj., I'm not sure what to make of that. How was the gooseneck itself made? It isn't that easy to keep the router at right angles to the edge on a long run, and of course if you do rotate the router a little, the groove will come forward. As for the collars, it's another way to do it, but not, in my opinion very professional compared to either my way or yours. In addition, it can't accommodate height adjustment.
> I remember a while back that Tom designed a method of making something very similar for a customer, also he designed templates for making goosenecks for grandfather clocks and using templates means that you can accurately duplicate as many as required. I wonder if tom still has the templates, if so perhaps one day he will do a photo shoot for us.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> The rods and collars are a bit lame but they would work but it would be hard to get them to tighten up to the skis I think..maybe with a stiff spring it would stay tight...
> 
> =============


I don't think they are lame or unprofessional, just another way, but I would worry that I couldn't get them to tighten down. However, they seemed to do the job for him and he is a pro. Like Harry said, it doesn't have the ability to adjust the height but that's easy enough to fix I think. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Corey

Right on, but if you put in slots so you can move it up or down, that's it, you would have are hard time getting it tight, no clamping device like nuts etc.to hold the skis in place and using the ski jig, it must move up or down,,,to ride on the template or on top of the stock..  I should not call someone design lame but lets say it's not thought out all the way to be used for more than one project.. 

I guess one could move the router motor up or down but the skis should be use with a plunge router I think..


===============




challagan said:


> I don't think they are lame or unprofessional, just another way, but I would worry that I couldn't get them to tighten down. However, they seemed to do the job for him and he is a pro. Like Harry said, it doesn't have the ability to adjust the height but that's easy enough to fix I think.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, you are right BJ. It's built to one job I guess. If he knew what he could do with a few mods he probably would 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Well I gave it a go on one of the patterns you posted and I made a real mess of it,, (the 1st drawing in your post) so b/4 I try it one more I think I will wait to see how you make the template(s) ..

Here's a link to some door handles and drawer pulls I made I know that are not like the ones you can make with the ski setup and I have looked at the Template Guide you posted ...but most of the time when I need real neat wood handles I will pick them up some from Rockler or Lee Valley, they have bins of them all over the place and all I need to put them on the counter and pay for them, they are not cheap but it's quick.. 


door handles and drawer pulls ▼

http://www.routerforums.com/42669-post28.html


==============






templatetom said:


> Thought I would post a couple of new designs I observed when watching the TV They were actually designs on doors. I have only reduced them. Could be interesting to construct.
> Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Bob


Great to see you produce the results of the project reminded me of the results I used to get when I first set out to complete a similar project. And like you I was determined to get the right results.
At the time I posted the drawings I had not drawn out the solution I am sure it can be done with only two templates. What about sending me a PM or email of your templates used and I will have a drawing of what I would possibly do by the end of the day.
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I'm going to post the pattern/template I used so others can see the errors of my way.. 


===============



templatetom said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> 
> Great to see you produce the results of the project reminded me of the results I used to get when I first set out to complete a similar project. And like you I was determined to get the right results.
> ...


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I'm going to post the pattern/template I used so others can see the errors of my way..
> 
> ...


Bob 
A couple of things I see with your templates are
(1) Looking down the right hand side there is quite a gap which will allow the insert to move.
(2) adding and subtracting inserts may not be the best way to go, again you may get some movement.

I am still convinced that the number of templates required will only be two without the need to add inserts.
Be back soon
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

templatetom said:


> Bob
> A couple of things I see with your templates are
> (1) Looking down the right hand side there is quite a gap which will allow the insert to move.
> (2) adding and subtracting inserts may not be the best way to go, again you may get some movement.
> ...


I went back to have a look at your results and I am now certain that you are having some movement as decribed above
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom 

I agree , inserts is not the way to do it,, I got to a point in my head and it just would not go on so I just did it the simple way with inserts...

After fliping the pattern over and over I could not get it right 

So I said I give up and fired up the router and did it anyway and made a mess of it.  I had the small inserts taped in place so they did move but they did not fit right as you can see...I was going to go back and glue them in place but that would not work because it would nail the pattern for the 1st pass.




=========




templatetom said:


> I went back to have a look at your results and I am now certain that you are having some movement as decribed above
> Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I really admire you're efforts Bj. I doubt that many others have got that far. There is one important thing that you should have learnt from Tom, his templates are always simple in concept and usually easy to make, using the methods that he has demonstrated in the past and shown on his sticky.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I've been away from the forum for awhile now, been busy with work. I'm a bit confused as to why you would really need 2 templates? If you look back at the drawing, all one would really need is to, cut the drawing in half vertically, this would give you the template(s) for the enitre project. After all, the size of the pattern isn't important due to the fact that it can be any size. Only thing really needed is the way to hold down the template. IMHO, you really only need one template, am I looking at this wrong?

BTW, welcome back Tom.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

All I can say is take just one of them and give it a try with the router then I think you will see why you need templates for each one you make..the norm is two for each pattern..

They look so easy but they can be hard but fun also..


============


Hamlin said:


> I've been away from the forum for awhile now, been busy with work. I'm a bit confused as to why you would really need 2 templates? If you look back at the drawing, all one would really need is to, cut the drawing in half vertically, this would give you the template(s) for the enitre project. After all, the size of the pattern isn't important due to the fact that it can be any size. Only thing really needed is the way to hold down the template. IMHO, you really only need one template, am I looking at this wrong?
> 
> BTW, welcome back Tom.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

O if it were that simple Hamlin!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way 

CMT 3D Router Carver System™
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-3d-1.htm
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-3d-2.htm

http://www.jacquescoulombe.com/cmt04.htm

http://routerbitworld.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=3D+Carver+Router+Bit&x=11&y=10&Extensive_Search=Y

And yes I do have this bit ,see below

============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, if I had the time, I'd love to give it a try. Bad news is, try working 16hr days and find time to have "play time". 

Harry, I've learned that things are only as complicated as one makes it. 

What I'm referring to is, look at post #156, middle pic. put those cut-outs on 2 ends, ( long ends), you have half the pattern. You are looking for a symetrical pattern correct? 

Perhaps if I actually had more sleep and a clearer head, I'd "see it" better. 

I'm off to bed, got work in a few hrs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Yep the J.O.B. can be a drag, I did it for 7 years, 16 hours a day 7 days a week... don't forget why you are putting all the hours in.. 

Got to have play time  or it will make you a very bitter old man real quick. 

Take it slow and easy bud... 


==========





Hamlin said:


> Well, if I had the time, I'd love to give it a try. Bad news is, try working 16hr days and find time to have "play time".
> 
> Harry, I've learned that things are only as complicated as one makes it.
> 
> ...


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Cool Box not mine*



Hamlin said:


> Well, if I had the time, I'd love to give it a try. Bad news is, try working 16hr days and find time to have "play time".
> 
> Harry, I've learned that things are only as complicated as one makes it.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Cool box not mine*

Ken's Quote "What I'm referring to is, look at post #156, middle pic. put those cut-outs on 2 ends, ( long ends), you have half the pattern. You are looking for a symetrical pattern correct? "

I would be very interested in your theory of producing the pattern with only one template, any chance of submitting a drawing of the template this would save me a lot of material. I am always open to learning new techniques. I am sure others would also be interested especially Bob who has spent a great deal of time giving it a go

Tom


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hamlin said:


> Well, if I had the time, I'd love to give it a try. Bad news is, try working 16hr days and find time to have "play time".
> 
> Harry, I've learned that things are only as complicated as one makes it.
> 
> ...



Ken,

I think I agree with you...

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/guide-bushings-templates/7969-cool-box-not-mine-7430.jpg

The template, appears to me, to cover 1/4 (one corner) of the entire pattern.

1. Place it, as pictured, and cut the lower left corner.

2. Flip it over West to East and cut the lower right corner.

3. Flip it South to North and cut the upper right corner.

4. Flip it East to West and cut the upper left corner.

And if there was a longer straight line cut required to connect any of the corners, do it with a straight edge or edge guide.

Is that the way you looked at it? That's the way I see it working.

Hope you can find time-off to read this...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe and Ken

I know the pattern/template is wrong because I have used it in wood.. 
It looks easy but it's NOT LOL LOL

Do this ,, get some hvy.paper and make the pattern just the way you see it on the post, then take a pencil and use it like a router bit ..stay in the center of the pattern just like you are using a 5/8" brass guide and the router with a 1/8" bit in place....besure to use the main template ,it's needed to make the pattern right... that's the outside one..


I'm sure you will see the error of my way of making this template...that's why I gave and used the spacer blocks in the other post...


And it's fun to do this way (paper) and with some luck you can beat Tom with the right pattern that he will post in a day or two...


Good Luck, I'm looking forward to what you come up with.. 


=============



Joe Lyddon said:


> Ken,
> 
> I think I agree with you...
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe and Ken
> 
> I know the pattern/template is wrong because I have used it in wood..
> It looks easy but it's NOT LOL LOL
> ...


I just looked at post #156 & saw what I thought was a nice design in every corner by just following your template (without any crisscrossings)...

I didn't realize that the design was made more complex... IMHO, I like the design I saw w/o the crossings... better.  

Thank you for your more detailed post showing the finished product.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Joe, you are very close to what I'm thinking of but, the template needs some changes made to it.

Tom, I will need to get in touch with Bj in order to make the drawing(s). Yes, when drawing up plans, I use lots of paper, LOTS!!  I do have paint pro studio installed on 'puter, so if I get any spare time, I'll try to draw it up with that. I most likely won't be able to get to this til this weekend. (Does look like I get a 2 day weekend). So I ask please be patient with me if I don't respond too quickly.

Bj, as above, I will most likely be pm'in ya this weekend with help for the drawing. Perhaps again, I'm not seeing it clearly but, I hope I can show what I'm, how I'm looking at it. I may be wrong, I dunno. 

I'm feeling like that guy in the old dunken donut commercial, where he meets himself at the door....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

That sounds great,, but save some time and download and install
Paint.Net
It will let you make the drawing up quick and easy and it's a free program.
From ▼

http://majorgeeks.com/Paint.NET_d4548.html


Can't wait to see what you come up with 


=============



Hamlin said:


> Joe, you are very close to what I'm thinking of but, the template needs some changes made to it.
> 
> Tom, I will need to get in touch with Bj in order to make the drawing(s). Yes, when drawing up plans, I use lots of paper, LOTS!!  I do have paint pro studio installed on 'puter, so if I get any spare time, I'll try to draw it up with that. I most likely won't be able to get to this til this weekend. (Does look like I get a 2 day weekend). So I ask please be patient with me if I don't respond too quickly.
> 
> ...


----------

